
Google Play Music Desktop Player - thegeomaster
https://www.googleplaymusicdesktopplayer.com/
======
BlackLotus89
This seems like yet another electron/node app. I personally rather use
[https://github.com/mopidy/mopidy-gmusic](https://github.com/mopidy/mopidy-
gmusic) but I dislike most electron apps.

